# I am moving to Colorado



## msgarcia000

Hello...

Just here to vent on how happy I am that Colorado legalized Marijuana for pleasure. It was about time that people started to come out of their shell and got educated about the effects of it. The worst one is memory loss which Alcohol also contributes to yet it is legal. Plus Alcohol causes more accidents, more crimes, and people can overdose on it....but with weed, you're safer than a dollar bill inside of a safe  

It causes you to be lazy some say, but Ahh some people need to chill...I bet that Colorado will become the state with less crimes and more relaxed people in the whole U.S.

:smthumbup::smthumbup::smthumbup:


----------



## CO_MOM

I don't care one way or the other if someone wants to smoke it, its their decision. In fact, I voted to legalize it because there are far more important issues that need focused on. That being said, I sincerely hope that our beautiful state doesn't become overrun with people who smoke it just because we legalized it. Too many people in the area I am from do far worse than marijuana and that is where they need to focus their attention now.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I care that cops will still stop of field sobriety drunk drivers but not stoners who blaze up and drive. When we live in an environment where Mother Government wants to make talking while driving a felony and where NJ is writing tickets for not having a child seat for your dog I can't support the 'it's just harmless weed' aspect of it when driving or doing anything else like that. People have about 5% of their attention focused on driving as it is. Making that worse isn't going to make things better - which is fine but if they're not even going to to bother control it or check for it then I will personally get a chuckle everytime one of them dies in a single car accident.


----------



## CO_MOM

It will be interesting to see how it plays out in jobs that require drug testing as well. I believe to that it should be treated the same while driving too.


----------



## Runs like Dog

CO_MOM said:


> It will be interesting to see how it plays out in jobs that require drug testing as well. I believe to that it should be treated the same while driving too.


The law provides for drug testing and for employers to screen for it. And it's still (technically) against Federal law. 

The whole war on drugs thing is retarded.


----------



## COGypsy

Colorado has already started legislation to establish legal limits for THC under the driving while impaired laws. That was the result of our medical marijuana amendment. It will be interesting to see if that changes to driving while intoxicated since it will shortly be approved for recreational use.

I think it's also interesting to note that while _possession_ of small amounts of marijuana will be legal...._purchase_ will still be illegal until the state, county and city licensing and legislation can be passed and implemented for state-sanctioned sales. They're predicting early 2014 for that to all shake out.... And it will still be up to individual cities to decide if they'll allow dispensaries in their limits. Person-to-person sales won't be legal at all under this amendment. So in the end, I really don't think it's going to make some huge cultural shift here. 

It's going to be pretty funny to laugh at the people who think they can't be charged for buying and selling. Kind of like all the stoners that blazed up in front of the capital after the medical marijuana got voted in. They got hauled in by the dozens and couldn't figure out why!


----------



## msgarcia000

-_- I really don't know what people have against weed. Is a plant. A burned plant that we inhale yet alcohol is man made. 

I mean, I'm pretty sure all of you have gotten drunk and seen the effects....like why? Why have such negative thoughts about it....urgh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

It makes my tummy issues go away Never smoke and drive.Never smoke and go to work.

Basically,use the same rules you use for alcohol.Unfortunately,people can't be trusted to be responsible for themselves so I don't know how this whole thing will work.


----------



## LearningLifeQDay

Hmm? Every activity has positive and negative attributes. The key is to find the balance between the two opposing forces. There are too many short-term and long-term ramifications to detail. I think the most important element is medicinal marijuana for people who have a major illness. This is really not meant to discount the other very important and relevant factors, I believe, this benefit cannot be ignored. I've seen the effects it can have on a person's well-being in a time of pain and psychological bouts of depression. We'll leave it at that...So, if anything, at least that avenue should be available for people.


----------



## Runs like Dog

I am pretty sure it will be fine. What I do worry about is the big legal problems that will ensue as a result of the long residual presence of THC in the body in relation to the private or public proscriptions against it. You metabolize about an oz of alcohol an hour but weed stays in your body and hair for weeks or months. So 'testing for it throws the whole idea of whether you're intoxicated or not out the window.


----------



## COGypsy

Runs like Dog said:


> I am pretty sure it will be fine. What I do worry about is the big legal problems that will ensue as a result of the long residual presence of THC in the body in relation to the private or public proscriptions against it. You metabolize about an oz of alcohol an hour but weed stays in your body and hair for weeks or months. So 'testing for it throws the whole idea of whether you're intoxicated or not out the window.


Not to mention that as far as I know the only way to test for THC is urine or blood. No breathalyzer or other real-time quantitative measurement for concentration or whatever. Also makes it easier to hold up the time until a test could be run, increasing the possibilities of a false negative even further.

This whole process is just fascinating....


----------



## Lily_O

I am an MM patient I CO. I've seen the up side and the downside of MM use and abuse.
The simple fact is that the laws and the war on drugs is skewed. To have M I the same category as crystal meth and heroin (schedule I) is ridiculous. And to have people serving harsh prison sentences for small amounts of M is also ridiculous.
Anytime you create a prohibition on something you create a black market and facilitate all the incidental crime that comes with it. Legalization ends (or drastically curtails) the black market and crime rates go down.
In the studies on Portugal's legalization, usage did not increase (esp among minors) crime rates went down, tourism got a slight boost, and the entire economy benefitted. The same trends exist in other countries that have lifted such puritanical prohibitions.
Making a substance that humans enjoy using (and yes, even abusing) has never stopped or prevented its usage. It has only made organized crime rich and the community poor. Take the DEA's budget and redirect it into education, research, and addiction treatment. That will create a healthier society far more quickly and efficiently than waging an ineffective and unwinable war on substances that so many otherwise law abiding citizens are going to find a way to do anyway.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HuggyBear

Runs like Dog said:


> I care that cops will still stop of field sobriety drunk drivers but not stoners who blaze up and drive. When we live in an environment where Mother Government wants to make talking while driving a felony and where NJ is writing tickets for not having a child seat for your dog I can't support the 'it's just harmless weed' aspect of it when driving or doing anything else like that. People have about 5% of their attention focused on driving as it is. Making that worse isn't going to make things better - which is fine but if they're not even going to to bother control it or check for it then I will personally get a chuckle everytime one of them dies in a single car accident.


Ehh... not very familiar with the law, huh? The legal limits for driving under the influence of marijuana are lower than the cut off points for federal and military testing... meaning that people who operate nuclear missiles won't get arrested for what Colorado drivers will be subject to, let alone the false positives.



COGypsy said:


> ....Kind of like all the stoners that blazed up in front of the capital after the medical marijuana got voted in. They got hauled in by the dozens and couldn't figure out why!


Oh, you mean like THIS story? 
Marijuana Legalized In Colorado With Hickenlooper Proclamation

"Fewer than two dozen people publicly marked Colorado's legalization day. A small group puffed away at 4:20 p.m. on the steps of the state Capitol, with no arrests and no police officers in sight."

I guess you have an "agenda" problem. Wake up, pot isn't a menace to anyone... you don't even smoke it, but it made you a LIAR.


----------



## COGypsy

HuggyBear said:


> Ehh... not very familiar with the law, huh? The legal limits for driving under the influence of marijuana are lower than the cut off points for federal and military testing... meaning that people who operate nuclear missiles won't get arrested for what Colorado drivers will be subject to, let alone the false positives.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean like THIS story?
> Marijuana Legalized In Colorado With Hickenlooper Proclamation
> 
> "Fewer than two dozen people publicly marked Colorado's legalization day. A small group puffed away at 4:20 p.m. on the steps of the state Capitol, with no arrests and no police officers in sight."
> 
> I guess you have an "agenda" problem. Wake up, pot isn't a menace to anyone... you don't even smoke it, but it made you a LIAR.


I think any "agenda problem" I may have pales next to your "reading problem". Hickenlooper had nothing to do with signing medical marijuana into law. Medical marijuana was legalized under Amendment 20, signed by Gov. Ritter in 2000. 

Bit more of a party then....now we're just used to it around here.


----------



## YinPrincess

msgarcia000 said:


> yet alcohol is man made.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


No. Fermentation is a natural process. IMO, more natural than lighting plant life on fire and inhaling the smoke... LoL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lily_O

YinPrincess said:


> No. Fermentation is a natural process. IMO, more natural than lighting plant life on fire and inhaling the smoke... LoL!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You can eat it raw.
I do agree, however, that alcohol occurs naturally. (I accidentally made some OJ champagne once, lol) I have also seen deer get drunk on fermented apples that fell from a tree. It was pretty funny to watch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsOldNews

Lily_O said:


> You can eat it raw.
> I do agree, however, that alcohol occurs naturally. (I accidentally made some OJ champagne once, lol) I have also seen deer get drunk on fermented apples that fell from a tree. It was pretty funny to watch.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Eating marijuana raw has no effects as it takes heat to activate the THC. I never compare marijuana to alcohol because in my mind that would be like comparing a nice healthy meal to McDonalds. Of course I use medical marijuana in my day to day life so I'm a little bias 

If it weren't for mmj Id probably be on disability as every prescribed painkiller I've taken has zero effect on me. Luckily my doctor understands this and is pro mmj.


----------

